# Old Conspiracy Theory Dug Up Again.Reagan Assasination Attempt By Bush Sr?



## WhatInThe (Feb 1, 2016)

This old conspiracy theory was dug up again. Not there isn't some smoke here but I guess with little Bush running for president perhaps that why. The author Roger Stone was/is a Trump advocate.

http://myinforms.com/en-us/a/229509...-hw-bush-behind-reagan-assassination-attempt/

I remember the shooting and with a generation that experienced the JFK Assasinations, MLK and the hearings in the 1970s there was good reason to at least think about it. The crux of the theory is that the Bush's knew the Hinckleys with Neil Bush even having a scheduled dinner with them that night. Bush wanted a different foreign policy that would lead to 'a new world order'. The author claims a second shooter was present.

Numerous sites say Bush exploited the Hinckley's son.

One thing that many of these assassinations have in common is that the lone gunmen knew their target's itinerary down to the smallest detail, goes a little beyond at the first opportunity.

Again there is some smoke here but are they vapors or from a fire?


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 1, 2016)

Does the phrase "London to a brick on that it is a furphy" mean anything to anyone?


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 1, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> Does the phrase "London to a brick on that it is a furphy" mean anything to anyone?



It means that the person saying it is in dire need of medications?


----------



## 911 (Feb 1, 2016)

How about the Ruby-Mafia conspiracy theory?


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 1, 2016)

For Sifupnil*:

London to a brick on *- This uniquely Australian phrase was popularised by legendary race caller Ken Howard. London to a brick on is a statement of betting odds in which the punter is prepared to bet the whole city of London to win a single brick -- a statement, in other words, of supreme confidence.    Often the phrase is shortened to just London to a brick. 

From the 1950s onwards, the distinctive nasal tones of Ken Howard on the radio every Saturday afternoon used this expression London to a brick on (often when he was tipping the outcome of a photo-finish) and he made it part of Aussie English.


A *furphy* is Australian slang for a rumour, or an erroneous or improbable story, but usually claimed to be absolute fact. Furphies are usually heard first or secondhand from reputable sources and, until discounted, widely believed. 

The word is derived from water carts designed and made by a company established by John Furphy: J. Furphy & Sons of Shepparton, Victoria. The steel and cast iron tanks were first made in the 1880s and were used on farms and by stock agents.[SUP][1][/SUP] 

Many Furphy water carts were used to take water to Australian Army personnel during World War I in Australia, Europe and the Middle East.[SUP][1][/SUP] The carts, with "J. Furphy & Sons" written on their tanks, became popular as gathering places where soldiers could exchange gossip, rumours and fanciful tales—much like today's water cooler discussion.

Scuttlebutt has a similar etymology, a scuttlebutt originally being a cask of drinking water on a ship.


----------



## tnthomas (Feb 1, 2016)

I had not ever heard this conspiracy theory, sounds pretty far fetched.  

 Now, the notion that LBJ was "in on" the JFK assassination has more intrigue, and makes a lot of sense.


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 1, 2016)

tnthomas said:


> I had not ever heard this conspiracy theory, sounds pretty far fetched.
> 
> Now, the notion that LBJ was "in on" the JFK assassination has more intrigue, and makes a lot of sense.



There were a lot of rumblings & whispers when it happened but as soon as Hinckley was shown or portrayed to be an obsessed, stalking psyco an assassin was born. New world order at the time-no, later in history yes. What surprised me was how early it was in Reagan's administration, barely time to tick somebody off. 

Some news articles from that time on one site.

http://www.voxfux.com/features/hinckley_bush_connection.html


----------

